# Virtual Mailing Hosting Problem

## iloose2

After following the Virtual Mail how to I am able to receive mail for local accounts, but not virtual accounts.  I am also unable to login with squirrelmail.  Any thoughts why Relay access is denied?

main.cf

```

# Global Postfix configuration file. This file lists only a subset

# of all 250+ parameters. See the sample-xxx.cf files for a full list.

# 

# The general format is lines with parameter = value pairs. Lines

# that begin with whitespace continue the previous line. A value can

# contain references to other $names or ${name}s.

#

# NOTE - CHANGE NO MORE THAN 2-3 PARAMETERS AT A TIME, AND TEST IF

# POSTFIX STILL WORKS AFTER EVERY CHANGE.

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl2_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

#// The broken_sasl_auth_clients option and the login auth method 

#// are for outlook and outlook express only and are undocumented.

#// Isn't having to hack software for stupid, broken, M$ BS great?

#// smtpd_sasl_local_domain appends a domain name to clients using

#// smtp-auth. Make sure it's blank or your user names will get

#// mangled by postfix and be unable to auth.

smtpd_recipient_restrictions =

   permit_sasl_authenticated,

   permit_mynetworks,

   reject_unauth_destination

   

smtpd_use_tls = yes

#smtpd_tls_auth_only = yes

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/newreq.pem

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/newcert.pem

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/cacert.pem

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 3

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

#// smtpd_tls_auth_only is commented out to ease testing the system. 

#// You can turn this on later if you desire.

alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

relocated_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-relocated.cf

local_transport = local

local_recipient_maps = $alias_maps $virtual_mailbox_maps unix:passwd.byname

virtual_transport = virtual

virtual_mailbox_domains =

   virt-bar.com,

   $other-virtual-domain.com

virtual_minimum_uid = 1000

virtual_gid_maps = static:$vmail-gid

virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

virtual_uid_maps = static:$vmail-uid

virtual_mailbox_base = /

#virtual_mailbox_limit =

# SOFT BOUNCE

#

# The soft_bounce parameter provides a limited safety net for

# testing.  When soft_bounce is enabled, mail will remain queued that

# would otherwise bounce. This parameter disables locally-generated

# bounces, and prevents the SMTP server from rejecting mail permanently

# (by changing 5xx replies into 4xx replies). However, soft_bounce

# is no cure for address rewriting mistakes or mail routing mistakes.

#

#soft_bounce = no

# LOCAL PATHNAME INFORMATION

#

# The queue_directory specifies the location of the Postfix queue.

# This is also the root directory of Postfix daemons that run chrooted.

# See the files in examples/chroot-setup for setting up Postfix chroot

# environments on different UNIX systems.

#

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

# The command_directory parameter specifies the location of all

# postXXX commands.

#

command_directory = /usr/sbin

# The daemon_directory parameter specifies the location of all Postfix

# daemon programs (i.e. programs listed in the master.cf file). This

# directory must be owned by root.

#

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

# QUEUE AND PROCESS OWNERSHIP

#

# The mail_owner parameter specifies the owner of the Postfix queue

# and of most Postfix daemon processes.  Specify the name of a user

# account THAT DOES NOT SHARE ITS USER OR GROUP ID WITH OTHER ACCOUNTS

# AND THAT OWNS NO OTHER FILES OR PROCESSES ON THE SYSTEM.  In

# particular, don't specify nobody or daemon. PLEASE USE A DEDICATED

# USER.

#

mail_owner = postfix

# The default_privs parameter specifies the default rights used by

# the local delivery agent for delivery to external file or command.

# These rights are used in the absence of a recipient user context.

# DO NOT SPECIFY A PRIVILEGED USER OR THE POSTFIX OWNER.

#

#default_privs = nobody

# INTERNET HOST AND DOMAIN NAMES

# 

# The myhostname parameter specifies the internet hostname of this

# mail system. The default is to use the fully-qualified domain name

# from gethostname(). $myhostname is used as a default value for many

# other configuration parameters.

#

#myhostname = mail.icali.net 

#myhostname = virtual.domain.tld

# The mydomain parameter specifies the local internet domain name.

# The default is to use $myhostname minus the first component.

# $mydomain is used as a default value for many other configuration

# parameters.

#

#mydomain = icali.net

# SENDING MAIL

# 

# The myorigin parameter specifies the domain that locally-posted

# mail appears to come from. The default is to append $myhostname,

# which is fine for small sites.  If you run a domain with multiple

# machines, you should (1) change this to $mydomain and (2) set up

# a domain-wide alias database that aliases each user to

# user@that.users.mailhost.

#

# For the sake of consistency between sender and recipient addresses,

# myorigin also specifies the default domain name that is appended

# to recipient addresses that have no @domain part.

#

#myorigin = $myhostname

#myorigin = $mydomain

# RECEIVING MAIL

# The inet_interfaces parameter specifies the network interface

# addresses that this mail system receives mail on.  By default,

# the software claims all active interfaces on the machine. The

# parameter also controls delivery of mail to user@[ip.address].

#

# See also the proxy_interfaces parameter, for network addresses that

# are forwarded to us via a proxy or network address translator.

#

# Note: you need to stop/start Postfix when this parameter changes.

#

inet_interfaces = all

#inet_interfaces = $myhostname

#inet_interfaces = $myhostname, localhost

# The proxy_interfaces parameter specifies the network interface

# addresses that this mail system receives mail on by way of a

# proxy or network address translation unit. This setting extends

# the address list specified with the inet_interfaces parameter.

#

# You must specify your proxy/NAT addresses when your system is a

# backup MX host for other domains, otherwise mail delivery loops

# will happen when the primary MX host is down.

#

#proxy_interfaces =

#proxy_interfaces = 1.2.3.4

# The mydestination parameter specifies the list of domains that this

# machine considers itself the final destination for.

#

# These domains are routed to the delivery agent specified with the

# local_transport parameter setting. By default, that is the UNIX

# compatible delivery agent that lookups all recipients in /etc/passwd

# and /etc/aliases or their equivalent.

#

# The default is $myhostname + localhost.$mydomain.  On a mail domain

# gateway, you should also include $mydomain.

#

# Do not specify the names of virtual domains - those domains are

# specified elsewhere (see sample-virtual.cf).

#

# Do not specify the names of domains that this machine is backup MX

# host for. Specify those names via the relay_domains settings for

# the SMTP server, or use permit_mx_backup if you are lazy (see

# sample-smtpd.cf).

#

# The local machine is always the final destination for mail addressed

# to user@[the.net.work.address] of an interface that the mail system

# receives mail on (see the inet_interfaces parameter).

#

# Specify a list of host or domain names, /file/name or type:table

# patterns, separated by commas and/or whitespace. A /file/name

# pattern is replaced by its contents; a type:table is matched when

# a name matches a lookup key (the right-hand side is ignored).

# Continue long lines by starting the next line with whitespace.

#

# See also below, section "REJECTING MAIL FOR UNKNOWN LOCAL USERS".

#

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain

#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain $mydomain

#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, $mydomain,

#   mail.$mydomain, www.$mydomain, ftp.$mydomain

# REJECTING MAIL FOR UNKNOWN LOCAL USERS

#

# The local_recipient_maps parameter specifies optional lookup tables

# with all names or addresses of users that are local with respect

# to $mydestination and $inet_interfaces.

#

# If this parameter is defined, then the SMTP server will reject

# mail for unknown local users. This parameter is defined by default.

#

# To turn off local recipient checking in the SMTP server, specify

# local_recipient_maps = (i.e. empty).

#

# The default setting assumes that you use the default Postfix local

# delivery agent for local delivery. You need to update the

# local_recipient_maps setting if:

#

# - You define $mydestination domain recipients in files other than

#   /etc/passwd, /etc/aliases, or the $virtual_alias_maps files.

#   For example, you define $mydestination domain recipients in    

#   the $virtual_mailbox_maps files.

#

# - You redefine the local delivery agent in master.cf.

#

# - You redefine the "local_transport" setting in main.cf.

#

# - You use the "luser_relay", "mailbox_transport", or "fallback_transport"

#   feature of the Postfix local delivery agent (see sample-local.cf).

#

# Details are described in the LOCAL_RECIPIENT_README file.

#

# Beware: if the Postfix SMTP server runs chrooted, you probably have

# to access the passwd file via the proxymap service, in order to

# overcome chroot restrictions. The alternative, having a copy of

# the system passwd file in the chroot jail is just not practical.

#

# The right-hand side of the lookup tables is conveniently ignored.

# In the left-hand side, specify a bare username, an @domain.tld

# wild-card, or specify a user@domain.tld address.

# 

#local_recipient_maps = unix:passwd.byname $alias_maps

#local_recipient_maps = proxy:unix:passwd.byname $alias_maps

#local_recipient_maps =

# The unknown_local_recipient_reject_code specifies the SMTP server

# response code when a recipient domain matches $mydestination or

# $inet_interfaces, while $local_recipient_maps is non-empty and the

# recipient address or address local-part is not found.

#

# The default setting is 550 (reject mail) but it is safer to start

# with 450 (try again later) until you are certain that your

# local_recipient_maps settings are OK.

#

#unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450

# TRUST AND RELAY CONTROL

# The mynetworks parameter specifies the list of "trusted" SMTP

# clients that have more privileges than "strangers".

#

# In particular, "trusted" SMTP clients are allowed to relay mail

# through Postfix.  See the smtpd_recipient_restrictions parameter

# in file sample-smtpd.cf.

#

# You can specify the list of "trusted" network addresses by hand

# or you can let Postfix do it for you (which is the default).

#

# By default (mynetworks_style = subnet), Postfix "trusts" SMTP

# clients in the same IP subnetworks as the local machine.

# On Linux, this does works correctly only with interfaces specified

# with the "ifconfig" command.

# 

# Specify "mynetworks_style = class" when Postfix should "trust" SMTP

# clients in the same IP class A/B/C networks as the local machine.

# Don't do this with a dialup site - it would cause Postfix to "trust"

# your entire provider's network.  Instead, specify an explicit

# mynetworks list by hand, as described below.

#  

# Specify "mynetworks_style = host" when Postfix should "trust"

# only the local machine.

# 

#mynetworks_style = class

#mynetworks_style = subnet

#mynetworks_style = host

# Alternatively, you can specify the mynetworks list by hand, in

# which case Postfix ignores the mynetworks_style setting.

#

# Specify an explicit list of network/netmask patterns, where the

# mask specifies the number of bits in the network part of a host

# address.

#

# You can also specify the absolute pathname of a pattern file instead

# of listing the patterns here. Specify type:table for table-based lookups

# (the value on the table right-hand side is not used).

#

mynetworks = 66.45.68.0/23 127.0.0.0/8

#mynetworks = $config_directory/mynetworks

#mynetworks = hash:/etc/postfix/network_table

# The relay_domains parameter restricts what destinations this system will

# relay mail to.  See the smtpd_recipient_restrictions restriction in the

# file sample-smtpd.cf for detailed information.

#

# By default, Postfix relays mail

# - from "trusted" clients (IP address matches $mynetworks) to any destination,

# - from "untrusted" clients to destinations that match $relay_domains or

#   subdomains thereof, except addresses with sender-specified routing.

# The default relay_domains value is $mydestination.

# 

# In addition to the above, the Postfix SMTP server by default accepts mail

# that Postfix is final destination for:

# - destinations that match $inet_interfaces,

# - destinations that match $mydestination

# - destinations that match $virtual_alias_domains,

# - destinations that match $virtual_mailbox_domains.

# These destinations do not need to be listed in $relay_domains.

# 

# Specify a list of hosts or domains, /file/name patterns or type:name

# lookup tables, separated by commas and/or whitespace.  Continue

# long lines by starting the next line with whitespace. A file name

# is replaced by its contents; a type:name table is matched when a

# (parent) domain appears as lookup key.

#

# NOTE: Postfix will not automatically forward mail for domains that

# list this system as their primary or backup MX host. See the

# permit_mx_backup restriction in the file sample-smtpd.cf.

#

#relay_domains = $mydestination

# INTERNET OR INTRANET

# The relayhost parameter specifies the default host to send mail to

# when no entry is matched in the optional transport(5) table. When

# no relayhost is given, mail is routed directly to the destination.

#

# On an intranet, specify the organizational domain name. If your

# internal DNS uses no MX records, specify the name of the intranet

# gateway host instead.

#

# In the case of SMTP, specify a domain, host, host:port, [host]:port,

# [address] or [address]:port; the form [host] turns off MX lookups.

#

# If you're connected via UUCP, see also the default_transport parameter.

#

#relayhost = $mydomain

#relayhost = gateway.my.domain

#relayhost = uucphost

#relayhost = [an.ip.add.ress]

# REJECTING UNKNOWN RELAY USERS

#

# The relay_recipient_maps parameter specifies optional lookup tables

# with all addresses in the domains that match $relay_domains.

#

# If this parameter is defined, then the SMTP server will reject

# mail for unknown relay users. This feature is off by default.

#

# The right-hand side of the lookup tables is conveniently ignored.

# In the left-hand side, specify an @domain.tld wild-card, or specify

# a user@domain.tld address.

# 

#relay_recipient_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/relay_recipients

# INPUT RATE CONTROL

#

# The in_flow_delay configuration parameter implements mail input

# flow control. This feature is turned on by default, although it

# still needs further development (it's disabled on SCO UNIX due

# to an SCO bug).

# 

# A Postfix process will pause for $in_flow_delay seconds before

# accepting a new message, when the message arrival rate exceeds the

# message delivery rate. With the default 50 SMTP server process

# limit, this limits the mail inflow to 50 messages a second more

# than the number of messages delivered per second.

# 

# Specify 0 to disable the feature. Valid delays are 0..10.

# 

#in_flow_delay = 1s

# ADDRESS REWRITING

#

# Insert text from sample-rewrite.cf if you need to do address

# masquerading.

#

# Insert text from sample-canonical.cf if you need to do address

# rewriting, or if you need username->Firstname.Lastname mapping.

# ADDRESS REDIRECTION (VIRTUAL DOMAIN)

#

# Insert text from sample-virtual.cf if you need virtual domain support.

# "USER HAS MOVED" BOUNCE MESSAGES

#

# Insert text from sample-relocated.cf if you need "user has moved"

# style bounce messages. Alternatively, you can bounce recipients

# with an SMTP server access table. See sample-smtpd.cf.

# TRANSPORT MAP

#

# Insert text from sample-transport.cf if you need explicit routing.

# ALIAS DATABASE

#

# The alias_maps parameter specifies the list of alias databases used

# by the local delivery agent. The default list is system dependent.

#

# On systems with NIS, the default is to search the local alias

# database, then the NIS alias database. See aliases(5) for syntax

# details.

# 

# If you change the alias database, run "postalias /etc/aliases" (or

# wherever your system stores the mail alias file), or simply run

# "newaliases" to build the necessary DBM or DB file.

#

# It will take a minute or so before changes become visible.  Use

# "postfix reload" to eliminate the delay.

#

#alias_maps = dbm:/etc/aliases

#alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases

#alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, nis:mail.aliases

#alias_maps = netinfo:/aliases

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

# The alias_database parameter specifies the alias database(s) that

# are built with "newaliases" or "sendmail -bi".  This is a separate

# configuration parameter, because alias_maps (see above) may specify

# tables that are not necessarily all under control by Postfix.

#

#alias_database = dbm:/etc/aliases

#alias_database = dbm:/etc/mail/aliases

#alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases

#alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/opt/majordomo/aliases

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

# ADDRESS EXTENSIONS (e.g., user+foo)

#

# The recipient_delimiter parameter specifies the separator between

# user names and address extensions (user+foo). See canonical(5),

# local(8), relocated(5) and virtual(5) for the effects this has on

# aliases, canonical, virtual, relocated and .forward file lookups.

# Basically, the software tries user+foo and .forward+foo before

# trying user and .forward.

#

#recipient_delimiter = +

# DELIVERY TO MAILBOX

#

# The home_mailbox parameter specifies the optional pathname of a

# mailbox file relative to a user's home directory. The default

# mailbox file is /var/spool/mail/user or /var/mail/user.  Specify

# "Maildir/" for qmail-style delivery (the / is required).

#

#home_mailbox = Mailbox

#home_mailbox = Maildir/

home_mailbox = .maildir/

 

# The mail_spool_directory parameter specifies the directory where

# UNIX-style mailboxes are kept. The default setting depends on the

# system type.

#

#mail_spool_directory = /var/mail

#mail_spool_directory = /var/spool/mail

# The mailbox_command parameter specifies the optional external

# command to use instead of mailbox delivery. The command is run as

# the recipient with proper HOME, SHELL and LOGNAME environment settings.

# Exception:  delivery for root is done as $default_user.

#

# Other environment variables of interest: USER (recipient username),

# EXTENSION (address extension), DOMAIN (domain part of address),

# and LOCAL (the address localpart).

#

# Unlike other Postfix configuration parameters, the mailbox_command

# parameter is not subjected to $parameter substitutions. This is to

# make it easier to specify shell syntax (see example below).

#

# Avoid shell meta characters because they will force Postfix to run

# an expensive shell process. Procmail alone is expensive enough.

#

# IF YOU USE THIS TO DELIVER MAIL SYSTEM-WIDE, YOU MUST SET UP AN

# ALIAS THAT FORWARDS MAIL FOR ROOT TO A REAL USER.

#

#mailbox_command = /some/where/procmail

#mailbox_command = /some/where/procmail -a "$EXTENSION"

# The mailbox_transport specifies the optional transport in master.cf

# to use after processing aliases and .forward files. This parameter

# has precedence over the mailbox_command, fallback_transport and

# luser_relay parameters.

#

# Specify a string of the form transport:nexthop, where transport is

# the name of a mail delivery transport defined in master.cf.  The

# :nexthop part is optional. For more details see the sample transport

# configuration file.

#

# NOTE: if you use this feature for accounts not in the UNIX password

# file, then you must update the "local_recipient_maps" setting in

# the main.cf file, otherwise the SMTP server will reject mail for    

# non-UNIX accounts with "User unknown in local recipient table".

#

#mailbox_transport = lmtp:unix:/file/name

#mailbox_transport = cyrus

# The fallback_transport specifies the optional transport in master.cf

# to use for recipients that are not found in the UNIX passwd database.

# This parameter has precedence over the luser_relay parameter.

#

# Specify a string of the form transport:nexthop, where transport is

# the name of a mail delivery transport defined in master.cf.  The

# :nexthop part is optional. For more details see the sample transport

# configuration file.

#

# NOTE: if you use this feature for accounts not in the UNIX password

# file, then you must update the "local_recipient_maps" setting in

# the main.cf file, otherwise the SMTP server will reject mail for    

# non-UNIX accounts with "User unknown in local recipient table".

#

#fallback_transport = lmtp:unix:/file/name

#fallback_transport = cyrus

#fallback_transport =

# The luser_relay parameter specifies an optional destination address

# for unknown recipients.  By default, mail for unknown@$mydestination

# and unknown@[$inet_interfaces] is returned as undeliverable.

#

# The following expansions are done on luser_relay: $user (recipient

# username), $shell (recipient shell), $home (recipient home directory),

# $recipient (full recipient address), $extension (recipient address

# extension), $domain (recipient domain), $local (entire recipient

# localpart), $recipient_delimiter. Specify ${name?value} or

# ${name:value} to expand value only when $name does (does not) exist.

#

# luser_relay works only for the default Postfix local delivery agent.

#

# NOTE: if you use this feature for accounts not in the UNIX password

# file, then you must specify "local_recipient_maps =" (i.e. empty) in

# the main.cf file, otherwise the SMTP server will reject mail for    

# non-UNIX accounts with "User unknown in local recipient table".

#

#luser_relay = $user@other.host

#luser_relay = $local@other.host

#luser_relay = admin+$local

  

# JUNK MAIL CONTROLS

# 

# The controls listed here are only a very small subset. See the file

# sample-smtpd.cf for an elaborate list of anti-UCE controls.

# The header_checks parameter specifies an optional table with patterns

# that each logical message header is matched against, including

# headers that span multiple physical lines.

#

# By default, these patterns also apply to MIME headers and to the

# headers of attached messages. With older Postfix versions, MIME and

# attached message headers were treated as body text.

#

# For details, see the sample-filter.cf file.

#

#header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks

# FAST ETRN SERVICE

#

# Postfix maintains per-destination logfiles with information about

# deferred mail, so that mail can be flushed quickly with the SMTP

# "ETRN domain.tld" command, or by executing "sendmail -qRdomain.tld".

# 

# By default, Postfix maintains deferred mail logfile information

# only for destinations that Postfix is willing to relay to (as

# specified in the relay_domains parameter). For other destinations,

# Postfix attempts to deliver ALL queued mail after receiving the

# SMTP "ETRN domain.tld" command, or after execution of "sendmail

# -qRdomain.tld". This can be slow when a lot of mail is queued.

# 

# The fast_flush_domains parameter controls what destinations are

# eligible for this "fast ETRN/sendmail -qR" service.

# 

#fast_flush_domains = $relay_domains

#fast_flush_domains =

# SHOW SOFTWARE VERSION OR NOT

#

# The smtpd_banner parameter specifies the text that follows the 220

# code in the SMTP server's greeting banner. Some people like to see

# the mail version advertised. By default, Postfix shows no version.

#

# You MUST specify $myhostname at the start of the text. That is an

# RFC requirement. Postfix itself does not care.

#

#smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name

#smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name ($mail_version)

# PARALLEL DELIVERY TO THE SAME DESTINATION

#

# How many parallel deliveries to the same user or domain? With local

# delivery, it does not make sense to do massively parallel delivery

# to the same user, because mailbox updates must happen sequentially,

# and expensive pipelines in .forward files can cause disasters when

# too many are run at the same time. With SMTP deliveries, 10

# simultaneous connections to the same domain could be sufficient to

# raise eyebrows.

# 

# Each message delivery transport has its XXX_destination_concurrency_limit

# parameter.  The default is $default_destination_concurrency_limit for

# most delivery transports. For the local delivery agent the default is 2.

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

# DEBUGGING CONTROL

#

# The debug_peer_level parameter specifies the increment in verbose

# logging level when an SMTP client or server host name or address

# matches a pattern in the debug_peer_list parameter.

#

debug_peer_level = 2

# The debug_peer_list parameter specifies an optional list of domain

# or network patterns, /file/name patterns or type:name tables. When

# an SMTP client or server host name or address matches a pattern,

# increase the verbose logging level by the amount specified in the

# debug_peer_level parameter.

#

#debug_peer_list = 127.0.0.1

#debug_peer_list = some.domain

# The debugger_command specifies the external command that is executed

# when a Postfix daemon program is run with the -D option.

#

# Use "command .. & sleep 5" so that the debugger can attach before

# the process marches on. If you use an X-based debugger, be sure to

# set up your XAUTHORITY environment variable before starting Postfix.

#

debugger_command =

    PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

    xxgdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

# If you don't have X installed on the Postfix machine, try:

# debugger_command =

#   PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin; export PATH; (echo cont;

#   echo where) | gdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id 2>&1

#   >$config_directory/$process_name.$process_id.log & sleep 5

# INSTALL-TIME CONFIGURATION INFORMATION

#

# The following parameters are used when installing a new Postfix version.

# 

# sendmail_path: The full pathname of the Postfix sendmail command.

# This is the Sendmail-compatible mail posting interface.

# 

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

# newaliases_path: The full pathname of the Postfix newaliases command.

# This is the Sendmail-compatible command to build alias databases.

#

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

# mailq_path: The full pathname of the Postfix mailq command.  This

# is the Sendmail-compatible mail queue listing command.

# 

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

# setgid_group: The group for mail submission and queue management

# commands.  This must be a group name with a numerical group ID that

# is not shared with other accounts, not even with the Postfix account.

#

setgid_group = postdrop

# manpage_directory: The location of the Postfix on-line manual pages.

#

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

# sample_directory: The location of the Postfix sample configuration files.

#

sample_directory = /etc/postfix/sample

# readme_directory: The location of the Postfix README files.

#

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.0.11

```

mail log

```

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mynetworks ~? debug_peer_list

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mynetworks ~? fast_flush_domains

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mynetworks ~? mynetworks

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? debug_peer_list

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? mynetworks

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? relay_domains

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? debug_peer_list

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? fast_flush_domains

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? mynetworks

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] maps_append: hash:/etc/mail/aliases

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] dict_open: hash:/etc/mail/aliases

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] maps_append: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set username to 'mailsql'

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set password to 'noaccess1'

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set database name to 'mailsql'

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set table name to 'users'

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set select_field to 'maildir'

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set where_field to 'email'

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set additional_conditions to 'and postfix = 'y''

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): adding host 'unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' to list of mysql server hosts

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] dict_open: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] maps_append: unix:passwd.byname

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] dict_open: unix:passwd.byname

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] maps_append: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set username to 'mailsql'

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set password to 'noaccess1'

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set database name to 'mailsql'

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set table name to 'virtual'

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set select_field to 'destination'

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set where_field to 'email'

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set additional_conditions to ''

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): adding host 'unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' to list of mysql server hosts

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] dict_open: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] maps_append: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? debug_peer_list

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? fast_flush_domains

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? mynetworks

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? relay_domains

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? smtpd_access_maps

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: noanonymous

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] starting TLS engine

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_create: 0x809bdb8 18000

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_stop: 0x809bdb8

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_start: 0x809bdb8

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] connection established

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] master_notify: status 0

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: resource

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: software

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] connect from web41004.mail.yahoo.com[66.218.93.3]

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] > web41004.mail.yahoo.com[66.218.93.3]: 220 icali.net ESMTP Postfix

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x809bdb8

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] < web41004.mail.yahoo.com[66.218.93.3]: HELO web41004.mail.yahoo.com

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] > web41004.mail.yahoo.com[66.218.93.3]: 250 icali.net

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x809bdb8

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] < web41004.mail.yahoo.com[66.218.93.3]: MAIL FROM:<wlgemmill@yahoo.com>

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] extract_addr: input: <wlgemmill@yahoo.com>

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] extract_addr: result: wlgemmill@yahoo.com

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] fsspace: .: block size 4096, blocks free 26725224

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_check_size: blocks 4096 avail 26725224 min_free 0 size 0

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] connect to subsystem public/cleanup

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: queue_id

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: queue_id

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: A1D0F13C00F

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] send attr flags = 2

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] A1D0F13C00F: client=web41004.mail.yahoo.com[66.218.93.3]

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] > web41004.mail.yahoo.com[66.218.93.3]: 250 Ok

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x809bdb8

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] < web41004.mail.yahoo.com[66.218.93.3]: RCPT TO:<testuser@williamgemmill.com>

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] extract_addr: input: <testuser@williamgemmill.com>

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] extract_addr: result: testuser@williamgemmill.com

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: START

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=permit_sasl_authenticated

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=permit_sasl_authenticated status=0

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=permit_mynetworks

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] permit_mynetworks: web41004.mail.yahoo.com 66.218.93.3

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostname: web41004.mail.yahoo.com ~? 66.45.68.0/23

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostaddr: 66.218.93.3 ~? 66.45.68.0/23

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostname: web41004.mail.yahoo.com ~? 127.0.0.0/8

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostaddr: 66.218.93.3 ~? 127.0.0.0/8

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: web41004.mail.yahoo.com: no match

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 66.218.93.3: no match

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=permit_mynetworks status=0

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=reject_unauth_destination

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] reject_unauth_destination: testuser@williamgemmill.com

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] permit_auth_destination: testuser@williamgemmill.com

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] connect to subsystem private/rewrite

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] send attr request = rewrite

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] send attr rule = canonicalize

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] send attr address = testuser@williamgemmill.com

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: address

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: address

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: testuser@williamgemmill.com

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] rewrite_clnt: canonicalize: testuser@williamgemmill.com -> testuser@williamgemmill.com

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] send attr request = resolve

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] send attr address = testuser@williamgemmill.com

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: transport

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: transport

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: smtp

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: nexthop

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: nexthop

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: williamgemmill.com

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: recipient

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: recipient

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: testuser@williamgemmill.com

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: flags

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: flags

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 4096

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] resolve_clnt_query: `testuser@williamgemmill.com' -> t=`smtp' h=`williamgemmill.com' r=`testuser@williamgemmill.com'

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] ctable_locate: install entry key testuser@williamgemmill.com

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] A1D0F13C00F: reject: RCPT from web41004.mail.yahoo.com[66.218.93.3]: 554 <testuser@williamgemmill.com>: Relay access denied; from=<wlgemmill@yahoo.com> to=<testuser@williamgemmill.com> proto=SMTP helo=<web41004.mail.yahoo.com>

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=reject_unauth_destination status=2

Oct 10 01:11:35 [postfix/smtpd] > web41004.mail.yahoo.com[66.218.93.3]: 554 <testuser@williamgemmill.com>: Relay access denied

Oct 10 01:11:36 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x809bdb8

Oct 10 01:11:36 [postfix/smtpd] < web41004.mail.yahoo.com[66.218.93.3]: QUIT

Oct 10 01:11:36 [postfix/smtpd] > web41004.mail.yahoo.com[66.218.93.3]: 221 Bye

Oct 10 01:11:36 [postfix/smtpd] disconnect from web41004.mail.yahoo.com[66.218.93.3]

Oct 10 01:11:36 [postfix/smtpd] master_notify: status 1

Oct 10 01:11:36 [postfix/smtpd] connection closed

Oct 10 01:11:36 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_stop: 0x809bdb8

Oct 10 01:11:36 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_start: 0x809bdb8

Oct 10 01:12:02 [postfix/postfix-script] stopping the Postfix mail system

Oct 10 01:12:02 [postfix/master] terminating on signal 15

Oct 10 01:12:05 [postfix/postfix-script] starting the Postfix mail system

Oct 10 01:12:05 [postfix/master] daemon started -- version 2.0.11

Oct 10 01:12:33 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mynetworks ~? debug_peer_list

Oct 10 01:12:33 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mynetworks ~? fast_flush_domains

Oct 10 01:12:33 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mynetworks ~? mynetworks

Oct 10 01:12:33 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? debug_peer_list

Oct 10 01:12:33 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

Oct 10 01:12:33 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? mynetworks

Oct 10 01:12:33 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Oct 10 01:12:33 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

Oct 10 01:12:33 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? relay_domains

Oct 10 01:12:33 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? debug_peer_list

Oct 10 01:12:33 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? fast_flush_domains

Oct 10 01:12:33 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? mynetworks

Oct 10 01:12:33 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Oct 10 01:12:33 [postfix/smtpd] maps_append: hash:/etc/mail/aliases

Oct 10 01:12:33 [postfix/smtpd] dict_open: hash:/etc/mail/aliases
```

Mailsql

```

# phpMyAdmin SQL Dump

# version 2.5.3

# http://www.phpmyadmin.net

#

# Host: localhost

# Generation Time: Oct 10, 2003 at 02:09 AM

# Server version: 4.0.13

# PHP Version: 4.3.3

# 

# Database : `mailsql`

# 

# --------------------------------------------------------

#

# Table structure for table `alias`

#

CREATE TABLE `alias` (

  `id` int(11) NOT NULL auto_increment,

  `alias` varchar(128) NOT NULL default '',

  `destination` varchar(128) NOT NULL default '',

  PRIMARY KEY  (`id`)

) TYPE=MyISAM AUTO_INCREMENT=3 ;

#

# Dumping data for table `alias`

#

INSERT INTO `alias` VALUES (1, 'root', 'wlgemmill@yahoo.com');

INSERT INTO `alias` VALUES (2, 'postmaster', 'postmaster@icali.net');

# --------------------------------------------------------

#

# Table structure for table `relocated`

#

CREATE TABLE `relocated` (

  `id` int(11) NOT NULL auto_increment,

  `email` varchar(128) NOT NULL default '',

  `destination` varchar(128) NOT NULL default '',

  PRIMARY KEY  (`id`)

) TYPE=MyISAM AUTO_INCREMENT=1 ;

#

# Dumping data for table `relocated`

#

# --------------------------------------------------------

#

# Table structure for table `transport`

#

CREATE TABLE `transport` (

  `id` int(11) NOT NULL auto_increment,

  `domain` varchar(128) NOT NULL default '',

  `destination` varchar(128) NOT NULL default '',

  PRIMARY KEY  (`id`),

  UNIQUE KEY `domain` (`domain`)

) TYPE=MyISAM AUTO_INCREMENT=3 ;

#

# Dumping data for table `transport`

#

INSERT INTO `transport` VALUES (1, 'icali.net', 'local:');

INSERT INTO `transport` VALUES (2, 'williamgemmill.com', 'virtual:');

# --------------------------------------------------------

#

# Table structure for table `users`

#

CREATE TABLE `users` (

  `id` int(11) NOT NULL auto_increment,

  `email` varchar(128) NOT NULL default '',

  `clear` varchar(128) NOT NULL default '',

  `name` tinytext NOT NULL,

  `uid` int(11) NOT NULL default '1101',

  `gid` int(11) NOT NULL default '1101',

  `homedir` tinytext NOT NULL,

  `maildir` tinytext NOT NULL,

  `quota` tinytext NOT NULL,

  `postfix` enum('n','y') NOT NULL default 'y',

  PRIMARY KEY  (`id`),

  UNIQUE KEY `email` (`email`)

) TYPE=MyISAM AUTO_INCREMENT=3 ;

#

# Dumping data for table `users`

#

INSERT INTO `users` VALUES (1, 'wgemmill@icali.net', 'none', 'William L. Gemmill', 1000, 100, '/home/icali.net/wgemmill', '/home/icali.net/wgemmill/.maildir/', '', 'y');

INSERT INTO `users` VALUES (2, 'testuser@williamgemmill.com', 'none', 'None', 1004, 1004, '/home/vmail', '/home/vmail/williamgemmill.com/.maildir/', '', 'y');

# --------------------------------------------------------

#

# Table structure for table `virtual`

#

CREATE TABLE `virtual` (

  `id` int(11) NOT NULL auto_increment,

  `email` varchar(128) NOT NULL default '',

  `destination` varchar(128) NOT NULL default '',

  PRIMARY KEY  (`id`)

) TYPE=MyISAM AUTO_INCREMENT=1 ;

#

# Dumping data for table `virtual`

#

```

----------

## nasher

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=94393

maybe it helps yo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## iloose2

I can now receive mail for the virtual domain the problem was:

```

virtual_mailbox_domains = 

   virt-bar.com, 

   $other-virtual-domain.com 

```

should be

```

virtual_mailbox_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-transport.cf

```

Also the ID needs to be set for $vmail-gid & $vmail-uid

```

virtual_minimum_uid = 1000 

virtual_gid_maps = static:$vmail-gid 

virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf 

virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf 

virtual_uid_maps = static:$vmail-uid 

virtual_mailbox_base = /

```

should be

```

virtual_minimum_uid = 1000

virtual_gid_maps = static:1004

virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

virtual_uid_maps = static:1004

virtual_mailbox_base = /

#virtual_mailbox_limit =

```

I still can not login with squirrelmail or IMAP...

----------

## nasher

hehe 

got the same prob again :S

i was trying to install an other php interface to make accounts

but it fucked my paths etc

so i need to reconfig the old situation :S

past the last statement of ur mysql.log

maybe i can see something   :Shocked: 

----------

## nasher

ahhh damnit

first it was :

Query SELECT email, "", clear, uid, gid, homedir, maildir, "", name FROM users WHERE email = "myemailstuff" 

and now:

4 Query       SELECT email, "", clear, uid, gid, homedir, maildir, "", name FROM users WHERE email = "myemailstuff" AND (imapok=1 AND bool1=1 AND bool2=1)

someone knows where i can change this stuff?   :Sad: 

---update---

MYSQL_WHERE_CLAUSE             imapok=1 AND bool1=1 AND bool2=1

hmpf  :Smile: 

just comment it ;]

----------

## iloose2

Fixed the squirrelmail/IMAP issue I had the wrong in /etc/courier-imap/authdaemonrc

should have been

```

authmodulelist="authmysql authpam"

```

Now to get SMTP auth working...

----------

## iloose2

What do I set pwcheck_method to to check against the database?

Currently smtpd-2.0.conf contains:

```

pwcheck_method:saslauthd

```

----------

## nasher

mine 2  :Cool: 

ERROR:  

ERROR : Connection dropped by imap-server.

got this error now :+|

im trying to install MyPFXAdmin manual, so it wont fucked my configs

but its hard :p coz im a noober, but i wont give up!  :Very Happy: 

----------

